# Corner Twisting Question



## Cubeaddiction (May 16, 2016)

In the WCA Regulations, what do you do if you twist a corner? Do you get like one corner twist or something?


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 16, 2016)

WCA regulations are as following:
From the section of puzzle defect:
--5a) Examples of puzzle defects include: popped parts, pieces twisted in place, and detached screws/caps/stickers.
--5b) If a puzzle defect occurs during an attempt, the competitor may choose to either repair the defect and continue the attempt, or to stop the attempt.
--5b2) Any repair to a puzzle must not give the competitor any advantage in solving the puzzle. Penalty: disqualification of the attempt (DNF).
--5b3c) If the puzzle is unsolvable, and can be made solvable by rotating a single corner piece, the competitor may correct the corner piece by twisting it in place without disassembling the puzzle.


----------

